# Big Black Headed Pythons??



## froglet (Mar 17, 2008)

Would love to see some pics of really big blackheaded pythons.

I have two yearlings at the moment so i am interested in what sort of potential they have.

Thanks
Megan


----------



## garthy (Mar 17, 2008)

My girl is 2.89m (measured by snake measurer) if I can find a suitable photo of her I'll post it.


----------



## froglet (Mar 17, 2008)

Thankyou


----------



## froglet (Mar 17, 2008)

These are my guys Diesel & Diva


----------



## froglet (Mar 17, 2008)

Anybody???


----------



## iceman (Mar 17, 2008)

my biggest girl, sorry about the pic but she on shed.


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Mar 17, 2008)

Here you go mate. This female is in shed so she is very drab! Show's her size though....


----------



## hornet (Mar 17, 2008)

Den said:


> Here you go mate. This female is in shed so she is very drab! Show's her size though....



wow she's beefy, whats she measure to?


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Mar 17, 2008)

Dunno? She's just under 9kg. She was fed the same amount as other females her age, they're around the 5kg mark. She is large, so are her offspring. This pic was taken during her pre-lay cycle.

Den


----------



## froglet (Mar 17, 2008)

Den said:


> Here you go mate. This female is in shed so she is very drab! Show's her size though....


 

WOW.
Very impressive

Thank you


----------



## garthy (Mar 17, 2008)

my girl weighed in at 9.7kg 6mths ago. I am really strugglin to find the phots but will keep trying.


----------



## jlorro (Mar 17, 2008)

AWESOME photo, she's massive. There was a really nice B.H.P at the Reptile expo in Newcastle on sunday, not for sale but very popular. How much do hatchies go for $ ?.


----------



## python blue (Mar 17, 2008)

anywere from $600 all the way upto about $1500 depends on the locals,colours and variations


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Mar 17, 2008)

Between $500 and $1500 jlorro. If you want to own a BHP from the best lines in the country, talk to Den - he has one of, if not THE biggest collection of BHP's in Australia.


----------



## froglet (Mar 18, 2008)

Any one else want to share?


----------



## eladidare (Mar 18, 2008)

this is Brutus.
Not the biggest bhp but he is still decent size...


----------



## snakecharma (Mar 18, 2008)

i'll wait till my big fella has shed in the next day or 2 and post a pic he has the best temperment even whilst shedding he loves to be picked up 

hope we get some more on here some of these pics are great 

cheerz


----------



## solar 17 (Mar 18, 2008)

*W.a.bhp*

Here's one of my male W.A.s


----------



## Tsidasa (Mar 18, 2008)

Den said:


> Here you go mate. This female is in shed so she is very drab! Show's her size though....


 not really, it appears to be wrapped around a "little person"


----------



## froglet (Mar 18, 2008)

Come on peoples
surley there are more big bhps out there


----------



## zulu (Mar 18, 2008)

*re Big*

There was a picture of a really big bhp on Mathew Bonnetts website,not sure whether its still on there,there was also a picture of a person (dont know if its mathew or not) holding up a very long SA woma.


----------



## ad (Mar 18, 2008)

Here is a pic of my male, I hope he qualifies.


----------



## Armand (Mar 18, 2008)

how fast do these snakes grow to those lengths?


----------



## zulu (Mar 18, 2008)

*re Big*



ad said:


> Here is a pic of my male, I hope he qualifies.



Yeh hes a biggy AD !


----------



## ad (Mar 18, 2008)

lol zulu - for an adrenelin buzz I feed him off the small tweezers.

Armand, he is about 8 years old in that pic, but they get pretty close to that length in 18mths or so,


----------



## mysnakesau (Mar 18, 2008)

Here's one for you. His name is Leeroy and quite a famous snake in our area. The mst docile snake I have ever seen. The fellow put him on the ground and straightened him out, this snake didn't batter an eye lid.


----------



## Armand (Mar 18, 2008)

haha lol ad.. so they like stop growing and then just get fatter? lol.. mysnakeau how old is that snake! wish mine was that size!


----------



## zulu (Mar 18, 2008)

*re Big*

LOL ad ,ive onley got two,the red female would be about 7 and a half feet roughly which is pretty average size in captivity at least for QLD and NTs the west aussie types may be smaller,any excuse to post a pic


----------



## Armand (Mar 18, 2008)

how bid to bhp's have to be able to breed?


----------



## Daveh (Mar 18, 2008)

*Big BHP's*

The big fellow in the middle is the male weigs 10.6 kg and is 3.2 metres long. The 2 girls are 2.9 & 2.7 metres long.


----------



## mysnakesau (Mar 18, 2008)

ad said:


> lol zulu - for an adrenelin buzz I feed him off the small tweezers.
> .....,



You woose! Forget the tweezers and use your hands  But if you get bitten, don't blame me :twisted:

Not exactly sure how old Leeroy is but I'm pretty sure I heard him say he isn't a young boy, but I can find out anyway.


----------



## missllama (Mar 18, 2008)

i have wanted to get one for a while they look nasty but i have heard there one of the more nice natured snakes


----------



## mysnakesau (Mar 18, 2008)

missllamathuen you couldn't ask for a better snake for a first snake. They aren't nasty at all. They are beautiful. Well mine don't bite and she wouldn't know how, except at feed time she goes blind with sillyness :lol: and don't care what she clamps down on but its not through aggression. She is gorgeous, and so is the one in the pic I posted. That go could throw that snake around - not that he did but few ppl held him and he didn't mind being passed around.


----------



## MatE (Mar 18, 2008)

mysnakesau said:


> Here's one for you. His name is Leeroy and quite a famous snake in our area. The mst docile snake I have ever seen. The fellow put him on the ground and straightened him out, this snake didn't batter an eye lid.


Oh yes ive met leeroy quite a few times and Steve the owner has had him over 20 years but he doesnt have the same drive as he used to lol.


----------



## DerekRoddy (Mar 19, 2008)

Here's a shot of big Frenchy and a friends daughter.






That's a handful.!!!
D.


----------



## Fester (Mar 19, 2008)

zulu said:


> There was a picture of a really big bhp on Mathew Bonnetts website,not sure whether its still on there,there was also a picture of a person (dont know if its mathew or not) holding up a very long SA woma.


 
This one:

http://www.users.on.net/~jbonnett/melanocephalus_files/big-bhp.JPG

And Matt with the SA:

http://www.users.on.net/~jbonnett/Big-SA-woma.jpg


----------



## Just_Joshin (Mar 19, 2008)

Fester said:


> This one:
> 
> http://www.users.on.net/~jbonnett/melanocephalus_files/big-bhp.JPG
> 
> ...


 
That BHP is MASSIVE!


----------



## Snake15383 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Big Red!*

Here is one of my larger red females that a friend had out while visiting.


----------



## inthegrass (Mar 19, 2008)

welcome snake15383.
cheers


----------



## hornet (Mar 19, 2008)

DerekRoddy said:


> Here's a shot of big Frenchy and a friends daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That yours derek? never knew BHP's got this large untill this thread, now i may have to track down a large line of BHP's someday


----------



## zulu (Mar 19, 2008)

*re Big*



Fester said:


> This one:
> 
> http://www.users.on.net/~jbonnett/melanocephalus_files/big-bhp.JPG
> 
> ...



Yes they are it fester,thats a humungus bhp being held by an adult man,unless he is a dwarf of course then it may be 5 foot at a stretch


----------



## serpenttongue (Mar 19, 2008)

That's Stuart Barnes holding the BHP.


----------



## herptrader (Mar 19, 2008)

mysnakesau said:


> ....., this snake didn't batter an eye lid.



Hardly surprising really :lol:


----------



## Just_Joshin (Mar 19, 2008)

herptrader said:


> Hardly surprising really :lol:


lmao, nice pick up!


----------



## itbites (Mar 19, 2008)

*Heres another one.. a big boy named ceasar and the pic doesn't do him justice he's huge!!*


----------



## froglet (Mar 20, 2008)

Come on guys
really want to see more big bhps


----------



## Forensick (Mar 20, 2008)

turn on channel 9 now then


----------



## froglet (Mar 20, 2008)

I had it on but the story is running 2morrow nite


----------



## aspidito (Mar 20, 2008)

Not a giant but she would eat Smokies brother if she got the chance:lol:


----------



## froglet (Mar 20, 2008)

aspidito said:


> Not a giant but she would eat Smokies brother if she got the chance:lol:


 
Very nice


----------



## bigguy (Mar 20, 2008)

Will have to find the pic of God, a massive BHP I had years ago. Hopefully I can scan the pic and show every one. He was named God as we thought he was just as old. Eleven feet, six inchs long and 15 kg's. He was measured numerous times by sceptical keepers from the ARP


----------



## Armand (Mar 20, 2008)

gees! how fast do these snakes grow!! nice snakes everyone and cant wait til mine gets that big.. BTW how often do you feed a bhp to get him that big?


----------



## froglet (Mar 21, 2008)

I feed my guys 2 weaner rats each every 10-14 days
Diesel at 13 months is 4 1/2 foot
Diva at 17 months is about 5 foot


----------



## hornet (Mar 21, 2008)

hume huge bhp's here, keep em coming


----------



## BROWNS (Mar 21, 2008)

Come on Bob ,pics or it didn't happen,you know how it goes:lol:

Mug shot:lol:


----------



## froglet (Mar 22, 2008)

BROWNS said:


> Come on Bob ,pics or it didn't happen,you know how it goes:lol:
> 
> Mug shot:lol:


 

Thats A nice pic


----------



## imalizard (Mar 22, 2008)

NOOO stop! You are all making me want to get one.


----------



## froglet (Mar 22, 2008)

imalizard said:


> NOOO stop! You are all making me want to get one.


 
I thought that was the whole idea??:lol:


----------



## fuegan13 (Mar 22, 2008)

bhps have just jumped up to number 2 on my wanted list


----------



## froglet (Mar 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## hazzard (Mar 23, 2008)

7.5kg and around 8.5ft


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 23, 2008)

hazzard said:


> 7.5kg and around 8.5ft


 

You kill it with the broom?

Only good snake is a dead snake????:shock:


----------



## spilota_variegata (Mar 23, 2008)

Armand said:


> gees! how fast do these snakes grow!! nice snakes everyone and cant wait til mine gets that big.. BTW how often do you feed a bhp to get him that big?



They grow literally before your eyes. Feed the regularly and they just keep growing (at least when they're young). Have to watch out for obesity as they tend to be a bit on the greedy side


----------



## hazzard (Mar 23, 2008)

a few boys at play, both around 7ft and 5.5kg's


----------



## froglet (Mar 23, 2008)

Very nice hazzard

Keep em coming peoples


----------



## sevrum (Mar 23, 2008)

i am very keen to see biguys monster named God


----------



## froglet (Mar 23, 2008)

sevrum said:


> i am very keen to see biguys monster named God


 
So am i


----------



## sevrum (Mar 25, 2008)

lets keep this thread alive,any luck with that pic of God bigguy?


----------



## froglet (Mar 25, 2008)

sevrum said:


> lets keep this thread alive,any luck with that pic of God bigguy?


 
Well said.

More pics???


----------



## bubbaloush (Apr 21, 2008)

Some very gorgeous BHPs

These are definately on my wanted list


----------



## dintony (Apr 21, 2008)

I've never really taken much notice of BHP's until I saw this thread a few weeks ago. 

Now they are on my _wanted_ list!


----------



## sweetangel (Apr 21, 2008)

BHP!! So my next snake... just need to save up some more moneys soooo want one. does anyone want to buy me one??


----------



## scorps (Apr 21, 2008)

i wanna see god


----------



## froglet (May 23, 2008)

bigguy said:


> Will have to find the pic of God, a massive BHP I had years ago. Hopefully I can scan the pic and show every one. He was named God as we thought he was just as old. Eleven feet, six inchs long and 15 kg's. He was measured numerous times by sceptical keepers from the ARP


 

Will we ever get to see this pic??????


----------



## Sidonia (May 23, 2008)

How much would a 2-3 year old BHP go for?


----------



## hazzard (May 23, 2008)

Metal_Jazz said:


> How much would a 2-3 year old BHP go for?



Male 1K-1500 depending on quality, Females 1500-3K depending on size quality and proven breeder or not!


----------

